# Super sloooooooooooooooooow internet



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a cable internet connection and have vista on this computer. The internet used to work just fine, but it has been getting slower and slower. Right now I don't think its much faster than dial up used to be. I have zone alarm security suite. I update it regularly and scan at least once a week with it using the deep scan setting, but running that hasn't helped anything. I downloaded and ran the free version of avg and that found a few things that the zone alarm didn't, but still didn't fix anything. In fact, it just made my internet quit working multiple times, to the point that I would have to turn off the computer and unplug and plug in the modem and router again to let them restart. I ended up uninstalling the avg because it got really annoying.

Any suggestions on how I can speed this thing back up?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd run the Symantec scan that I posted in the other thread:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=71853

Something must be running on your computer that you're not aware. And the spyware programs don't catch everything.

My .02


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I got ahold of my cable company this morning and they pinged my modem and said that it wasn't working right, so there is a new one on the way for quite a bit cheaper than even walmart sells them for. Hopefully that fixes the problem.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Got my new modem yesterday and plugged it in this morning. A quick call to Midcontinent Communications and its back to where it should be. I'm getting almost 9 mbps download compared to less than .5 mpbs at times.


----------

